# want to introduce myself...



## Florian Linckus

Hy there,

I'm a 20 Year old composer from germany and i write classical and filmmusic...

Here are 2 of newest filmcompositions:
From the Movie - Killerwahn 3

http://www.florianlinckus.com/KW3-Main.mp3
The final Main Titles Theme of Killerwahn and also the first piece of 2005...
The music was composed to screen and is defently the final version, as i began to compose on killerwahn 3 i created my skizzes and structures... but all the music was not fixed to 100% to the ready cuttet film (i wrote direct to screenplay)...

also

The Hunting, on of my complex filmmusik works from killerwahn...
The piece is the second version and also the final wich fits to screen directly... 
http://www.florianlinckus.com/TheHuntingFinal.mp3

more music and more infos about me you'll find out at http://www.florianlinckus.com

many greetings,

Florian


----------



## Harvey

Welcome to the forums, Florian!


----------



## Daniel

Hey Florian,

welcome on the board! And post lots...


----------



## Florian Linckus

thx you 2 

well I think i post as much as i can *gg*

here is a classical piece from 2004, the last... i wrote it in my time in Wales...
http://www.florianlinckus.com/MusicaAmatoria.mp3 
hope you like it... but the record is not the best yet, i did it with a sick illness....

if someone wish to look to the scoresheet, look on my website...

Florian


----------



## James

Hello Florian,

Welcome to the forums.

I'm a violinist in london attending a conservatoire at the moment. 20.

Hope you find this place useful - we are at early stages.

Your website http://www.florianlinckus.com doesn't load up for me.

Perhaps a bad host? 

All the best


----------



## Florian Linckus

Hey James,

yes that place is realy nice here... 

May when i'm back in Cardiff we can met someday to make music together i would love to work with a violinst...^^

we'll see...
sometimes the server is out... may try another time

Florian


----------



## Quaverion

Hey, welcome Florian! I think I made a thread welcoming you already, so I guess James could delete that one if he wants  .


----------

